# Grand Turk Mystic by Hit



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Here are a few pics of Grand Turk 69" 30#


----------



## Seneca Archer (Feb 25, 2010)

Love those old Budd Hitt bows. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks:smile:


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

Someone have an idea what year this bow was made?


----------

